
How the Financial Recovery Sacrificed the Middle Class - rayvy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/12/business/middle-class-financial-crisis.html
======
sharemywin
How is there a difference in the belief that stocks always go up and home
price will always go up.

Once baby boomers start drawing down on assets won't that have an effect on
asset prices? As we start having to pay for climate change won't that effect
asset values.

